# Need 4/0 Side plate



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Just had the side plate (handle side) on my 113H crack. Penn parts doesn't seem to carry it and eBay has some outrageous prices.
If anyone has an old reel I could cannibalize parts from I'd be willing to buy it, or if there's a side plate out there sitting around that'd be even better. 
It's the half-frame model and the part number is 1-113H if anyone knows where I can get my hands on one.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Check with Ocean Master (keith). He's probably already got it or he can get it.


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

This what you're looking for? 

https://www.ebay.com/p/1-113h-Handl...Reel-Part-113h-4-0-Senator-1180452/1300542428


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

KnotSure said:


> This what you're looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/p/1-113h-Handl...Reel-Part-113h-4-0-Senator-1180452/1300542428


That looks like it. You must be better at the eBay than I am.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I think I have one for a high speed (red) free if you pay postage


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Ocean master (mr keith) will have one


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Diggety said:


> That looks like it. You must be better at the eBay than I am.


Nah, just a professional Googler.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks for the help with one guys. Several good leads out there. Sea-r-cry came through big time. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks for the help with one guys. Several good leads out there. Sea-r-cy came through big time. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have plenty and its free.

Keith


----------

